# A term, please



## Orgel (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm looking for the term that describes the final chord of a hymn. The hymn has verses ending on a minor chord, except for the last verse, when the accompanist uses a major chord in its place. I'm thinking it might be the Picardy chord or the Picardy third. Not sure. Anyone out there know for sure?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

You are correct ... it's the Picardy third 

I use that occasionally myself on minor keyed hymns in church.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

I believe you're right, Orgel. It's a "tierce de Picardie", and it seems to have resulted from an unwillingness to end a piece on a minor chord. It's not restricted to hymns by any means. I used to find it jarring, but now I'm sometimes disappointed when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Orgel (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks to you all!


----------



## R-F (Feb 12, 2008)

Ooh, this is part of our Higher Music course in Scotland. You have to learn about many different cadences- perfect, imperfect, tierce de picarde, plagal and interrupted. They're easy questions for a mark or two.


----------

